# Black Walnut Fertilizer requirements???



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I have a friend with a huge Black Walnut tree behind his house. It is probably 30 inches in diameter if not more. He says that it produces walnuts every year, however after they fall and dry out 90% of the nuts shrivel up in the shells. Is there any way he can fertilize this tree to get better and more consistent yields from it? If so what should he use? thanks for your input.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

The nut/fruit /meat is small and hard to get to in Black walnuts.
Try letting them dry and running over them with the car.
English types are what you buy in stores.

I've never heard of anyone using fetilizer on the walnuts but I suppose a mild type wouldn't hurt, although I'd find out from an expert.

Weather plays a role in nut production too.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

I bet he has one heck of a landscape near that black walnut :evil: Of course not with all that wanut toxicity


----------

